# Planning 1968 VW Beetle "Herbie" Conversion



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

I'd recommend a 144V system. 40 miles range on lead will be difficult in a bug, how much is freeway? 

What kind of electronics experience do you have? If time and talent allow, I'd consider a DIY controller and charger and use the saved money for lithium.

Also, even a small motor can be a tight fit to get into the bug, I only have a 6.7" and 90% of install or removal time consists of jacking/bending the apron enough to provide clearance. I'd recommend adding a hinge mount for it.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice, and lucky, find. 

Open Revolt Controller kit.
Fork lift truck motor.
DIY charger.
Lithium pack.

There will be plenty of help and advice here for such a nice conversion. You can look at the other bugs in the garage to see how and where the parts fit in.

Good luck.


----------



## kerrymann (Feb 17, 2011)

A great find! I don't think you could ask for more for a donor bug. I have a beige '69 and am in the planning stages of turning it into "HerbEV" so I will be VERY interested to see your build. I am holding off doing any working until my other EV is "finished". The 40 mile range is a strech with lead acid if you want any kind of performance. Are you willing it becoming a 2 seater? The Warp 9 and ADC 9" will not fit without cutting (at least the double shaft). I will second others and say try to go with lithiums. The lead is a lot of weight to add to such a small chassis (but it can be done).


----------



## KeeganM (Jun 19, 2011)

Ziggythewiz said:


> I'd recommend a 144V system. 40 miles range on lead will be difficult in a bug, how much is freeway?
> 
> What kind of electronics experience do you have? If time and talent allow, I'd consider a DIY controller and charger and use the saved money for lithium.
> 
> Also, even a small motor can be a tight fit to get into the bug, I only have a 6.7" and 90% of install or removal time consists of jacking/bending the apron enough to provide clearance. I'd recommend adding a hinge mount for it.


I've considered Paul and Sabrina's Open ReVolt Controller. I've build a small tesla coil and can follow instructions, but my knowledge is somewhat limited. I'm a junior mechanical engineering student, so circuits aren't my specialty, but i do have a buddy whose 5th year senior EE who could help out. It would certainly save money and allow me to spring for a lithium pack.



kerrymann said:


> A great find! I don't think you could ask for more for a donor bug. I have a beige '69 and am in the planning stages of turning it into "HerbEV" so I will be VERY interested to see your build. I am holding off doing any working until my other EV is "finished". The 40 mile range is a strech with lead acid if you want any kind of performance. Are you willing it becoming a 2 seater? The Warp 9 and ADC 9" will not fit without cutting (at least the double shaft). I will second others and say try to go with lithiums. The lead is a lot of weight to add to such a small chassis (but it can be done).


No, I'm not attached to having a back seat. I haven't focused on any of my planning on lithiums. I'm familiar with some of the brands like TS, CALB, and A123, but what pack voltage/Ah should i shoot for? Any links/reccomendations? What will an appropriate pack and BMS run me? My plan has taken a 180


----------



## cruisin (Jun 3, 2009)

KeeganM said:


> Hey guys,
> I've been thinking about finding a suitable vehicle to do an EV conversion for quite a while now, and I happened to come upon a vehicle too perfect to pass up. Our family already owns an ICE 1977 VW Bus, and this seemed like the perfect addition.
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like you have a perfect donor car for a conversion. One word of caution on a VW conversion, have the tranny rebuilt by a good rebuilder before installing the adapter and motor. Any VW tranny is going to have a lot of miles on it and are VERY VERY noisey with a super quite electric motor. better to do it now than later. The AC-50 fits real nice with the EBEV adapter whether it is a clutch or clutchless. I have included a picture to show how well it fits in ours. Also, a picture of the Impuls 9.
Added a water cooled plate for controller with evaperator and fans.


----------

